# HELP: Contemporary collectible Porker.



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Subject says it all.

Among us there must be one expert to help me select which type of contemporary Porker is most likely to:

Please me every time I drive it.
Will maintain or gain in value over my ownership time.

So far, I consider a 964 RS (comfort or Clubsport), 993 RS also com/cs or at the very top a GT3. This last one might get kicked out because of price. They are very steep and collectibility is reduced coz there are so many avail. (Found 17 on one site)

Name or email or phone number should be good enough.

Hoping no one will find it necessary to bust my chops because of my choice. We are all auto enthusiasts and this is why I ask the question here.

Happy New Year and pleasant motoring to everybody.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Subject says it all.
> 
> Among us there must be one expert to help me select which type of contemporary Porker is most likely to:
> 
> ...


Hi Monique,

Your 964 and 993 choices are good ones. My money would go on a 87-89 911 Clubsport (CS), the one with same graphics and coloured wheels as the latest 996 GT3RS. IMHO very cool car. A friend has had one for 4 years, does not too many miles and a few track days (where he easily outclasses many a modern performance car, as even with 'only' 250hp, it is light and has Michelin Pilot track tyres), and reckons it is still worth more than he paid for it (circa Â£22K) and has been absolutely reliable of course.

http://users.pandora.be/peter.morley/cars/911CS.htm

He won't sell it to me...


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks Gary,

My first impression is to go for the 964 RS too. Located 3 of them, 2 comfort and one CS. All with the 300 HP engines.

Now for everybody else's opinions... ;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I think Gary was talking about a 911CS.

However, I nearly bought a 964RS before the VX. Lovely motors...


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

I think you are correct. I have located 2 in Germany. One is the comfort the other the CS. Not expensive either.

Thank you for your comment.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Monique

Would you consider a LHD 911/964?


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

LHD is a must Kev.

I live in NL. ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> LHD is a must Kev.
> 
> I live in NL. ;D


These any good? 

911 Search results

964 Search results


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey Hey Hey,

I am looking at the Ferrari Yellow and the White Clubsport on the 9th. Great minds think alike! ;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

This one looks particularly tidy Monique, IMO

http://uk.mobile.de/SIDwlpcrncdtfPI...che=2&bereich=pkw&id=11111111131053302&top=9&

Sorry about the massive link!

Cheers

James


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Bloody right you are m8.

I will drive it this Friday afternoon.

I am looking for a HARD, MUSCULAR, ALL SINEW set of wheels. Something opposite to the TT I guess. It is lovely though, in a nambdy pambdy way. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Bloody right you are m8.
> 
> I will drive it this Friday afternoon.
> 
> I am looking for a HARD, MUSCULAR, ALL SINEW set of wheels. Â Something opposite to the TT I guess. Â It is lovely though, in a nambdy pambdy way. ;D


Nothing ****-erotic in the CAPS words there then?  ;D


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Bloody hope not mate.

My wife is not worried.. but she laughed. ;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Bloody right you are m8.
> 
> I will drive it this Friday afternoon.
> 
> I am looking for a HARD, MUSCULAR, ALL SINEW set of wheels. Â Something opposite to the TT I guess. Â It is lovely though, in a nambdy pambdy way. ;D


Keep us posted when you have had a test of it!


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

> Keep us posted when you have had a test of it!


Considering the help you have all been, I have a moral obligation. I feel like a kid in a candy store. ;D

Found another clubsport which I will drive on the 17th.

Nice one in UK too. See link

http://www.classiccarshop.co.uk/european_classics.htm

Muuucchh too pricey IMO.


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

I will probably purchase a car this week.

My first choice is a 993 RS Clubsport. We do not know if it is an easy car to live with.. the side crash bar might be difficult for my wife to cross with a short skirt. ;D

So on wednesday, we will test a CS and a RS. Both in Germany.

The decision for a 993 RS came from the smaller numbers made,(about 1000)(of which 300 were CS) and it is the last air cooled Porker. Long term collectibility should be good especially for the CS. Of the 300 built many were "retired" forcibly. :'(

I will post the results soon.


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Drove a 993 RS yesterday. The Clubsport is now out. The slant bar of the rollcage obstructs the doors... made me invent 2 new sex positions. ;D

That said, these cars are great. Hard edged and quick. Managed to get it snaking exiting a fast curve to the raucous objection of my wife. This car is made for drivers with real skills or nerves of steel. (The latter will prob crash soon) No temerity needed.

Looking at another tomorrow. It is a nearly naked car: the only extra equipment is a half rollcage, some small carpets, racing seats with 6 point harness.

No AC, no radio, (the music is at the back) no lights inside, no cupholder or armrest. Almost as pure as possible..


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Dude - I cant belieev you havent made your mind up yet!!!!

Since we spoke last one of the Guys at work just got a 993 Turbo4 - very nice.


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Sorry mate,

Been slow to post. I got me THE collectible contemporary Porker: 993 RS Komfort. Totally naked except for a full Heigo roll cage and what euphemistically (sic) the call carpets. No NOTHING! ;D

Magnificient set of wheels and just as fast as a Twin Turbo but without 4wd and axtra diff and transfer case.

It is glorious.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

email me some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Picks shoould be avail on Sat.

You know where I live?? ;D ;D

Come on over!


----------

